# Deer In Inner City Leeds?



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2008)

I saw a deer in a meadow in West Park, north of Beckett Park.
A red one I think, very young. Had it got lost or are they known to reside in such an urban setting? There are roads everywhere and most of the green bits around there aren't enclosed, so it seems an unlikely place. I was wondering that maybe I'd need to report it, if it's lost - maybe a Park Ranger could get it back to safety? I dunno, I haven't a clue! Does anyone have any knowledge on this matter?


----------



## Greebo (Jun 6, 2008)

There are deer living quite happily in green spaces of other urban areas - I remember seeing Autmn Watch last year, with deer in the (very grassy) cemetary in a Scottish city  - Glasgow? Edinburgh?

Having said that, if there is a country park near you with a Park Ranger, it wouldn't hurt to ring up and ask.


----------



## pogofish (Jun 7, 2008)

It would be highly unlikley to be a red deer, as they are big & mainly confined to upland territory.

However Roe Deer are known to do ok in urban environments & possibly a few other imported/ornamental species - I remember several such herds in the Leeds area.  All Roe need is a small area of trees/cover to remain almost entirely invisible.  The average public park usually has enough. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roe_deer

This is also around the time Roes start their annual courtship/breeding cycle so they are liable to be more active/agressive/fearless than normal.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2008)

Must have been a Roe Deer then - it didn't look anything like the deer you get in Richmond and I think they're Red Deer - it was 'red' though


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 7, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> I saw a deer in a meadow in West Park, north of Beckett Park.
> A red one I think, very young. Had it got lost or are they known to reside in such an urban setting? There are roads everywhere and most of the green bits around there aren't enclosed, so it seems an unlikely place. I was wondering that maybe I'd need to report it, if it's lost - maybe a Park Ranger could get it back to safety? I dunno, I haven't a clue! Does anyone have any knowledge on this matter?



Yes it probably lives there. Apparently there are deer in Roundhay Park,although I haven't seen them, my mum swears blind she saw one on street lane once!

I have seen two small deer down by the canal where it is near the river aire on Leeds and Bradford Road in Bramley.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 7, 2008)

I live in the middle of Headlingley and we get all sorts of wildlife in our back garden! There's a fox that regularly chokes itself on left over BBQ food, and owl that won't shut up all night and an assortment of bats and birds! There's also some kind of mutant squirrel on the lose around Leeds, it's a massive red, black and white one! Deer in Leeds wouldn't surprise me!!


----------



## pogofish (Jun 7, 2008)

Yes, Roes are a nice reddish colour but smaller & more slightly built than a Red. An adult. Saw one earlier tonight - a young female, sitting basking in the last warmth of the sun & it seemed barely bothered by us on the track.


----------



## pogofish (Jun 8, 2008)

Sorry - an adult Roe will be no bigger than a very young Red.


----------



## Bingo (Jun 11, 2008)

I know for a fact there are deer along the river Aire as it comes out of Leeds through Armley and Kirkstall toward Bramley... An old geezer I talk to on the allotments on Stanningley road sees them all the time!


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 11, 2008)

I see all sorts where we are (Meanwood) - but never a deer (although a mate says he saw one when he lived in Roundhay).


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 11, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> I saw a deer in a meadow in West Park, north of Beckett Park.
> A red one I think, very young. Had it got lost or are they known to reside in such an urban setting? There are roads everywhere and most of the green bits around there aren't enclosed, so it seems an unlikely place. I was wondering that maybe I'd need to report it, if it's lost - maybe a Park Ranger could get it back to safety? I dunno, I haven't a clue! Does anyone have any knowledge on this matter?



Maybe it's a Hawksworth Deer - lovely deep woods round there (usually full of burnt-out cars) but who knows?


----------



## Bingo (Jun 11, 2008)

Saw a stoat on Meanwood ridge once, proper jumped out of me skin.. thought it was a bloody chipmunk or summat!

Didn't realise what it was till weeks later, stoopid me!


----------

